# Vorgarten Neubau 2016



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Zusammen

Auf Grund von Problemen mit unseren Buchbäumen haben wir unseren Vorgarten neu gestaltet .

Es ist alles neu außer die Giraffen und der Mann auf der Bank die stehen da jetzt ca 17 Jahre .
Hab vorne jetzt komplett auch automatische Bewässerung gemacht wie hinten auch .

Jetzt hält sich die Arbeit in Grenzen bis auf schneiden ,ist es eigentlich sehr pflegeleicht


----------



## DbSam (3. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Robert,

sieht sehr ansprechend aus.  
Den Mann auf der Leiter hättet Ihr noch tauschen können. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> sieht sehr ansprechend aus.
> Den Mann auf der Leiter hättet Ihr noch tauschen können.
> ...


Eh


----------



## DbSam (3. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Robert,

Bevor Du ausgetauscht wirst, welchen Bewässerungsschlauch habt Ihr dort vergraben?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> Bevor Du ausgetauscht wirst, welchen Bewässerungsschlauch habt Ihr dort vergraben?
> 
> ...



Hallo Carsten

Halb Zoll PE Rohr die mit Gardena Schnellverbinder an die Versenkregner


----------



## DbSam (3. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Robert,

ok. Die Versenkregner von Hunter? Die von Gardena werden gerne bei der Haltbarkeit angemäkelt ...

Ich dachte Du hättest dort die unterirdischen Tropfrohre von Gardena verlegt, hätte sich m.E. bei einem Neubau und den kleinen Flächen angeboten
Da hätte mich Deine Meinung/Erfahrung interessiert.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> ok. Die Versenkregner von Hunter? Die von Gardena werden gerne bei der Haltbarkeit angemäkelt ...
> 
> ...




Nein ich hab keine Tropfrohre wie du schon sagst die Versenkregner von Hunter hab ich in 3 verschiedene Kreise gelegt


----------



## DbSam (3. Apr. 2017)

Ok, Danke.

Bin am Überlegen ob ich solche Tropfrohre an der Terrasse verlege und zwar in der Nähe der Betonkehle. 
Da wird im Sommer der Rasen immer so schnell trocken. Möchte aber persönlich nicht immer geduscht werden.


----------



## robert37 (3. Apr. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ok, Danke.
> 
> Bin am Überlegen ob ich solche Tropfrohre an der Terrasse verlege und zwar in der Nähe der Betonkehle.
> Da wird im Sommer der Rasen immer so schnell trocken. Möchte aber persönlich nicht immer geduscht werden.




Also die Sprüher die ich habe daneben kannst du beruhigt sitzen da wirst du nicht nass


----------



## troll20 (7. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Robert, sieht  aus.
Und was macht der Teich?


----------



## robert37 (8. Apr. 2017)

Danke der Teich ja hm es scheint besser zu werden mit dem Salz wollte aber trotzdem den koi doch noch schauen lassen der wollte heute kommen


----------

